# From Lake Tanganyika- Help



## Brenden09 (Apr 16, 2010)

I got these two today... Dont know their exact names. Please help identify if you have a clue as i don't.


















and the second fish


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

First is a ruby red not a tang second is a tang Neolamperologus brichardi maybe


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Aulonocara "ruby red" Lake Malawian fish.
2. Neolamprologus marungeunsis


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, Im just getting back into tangs at least i got the neolamprologus right...


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats a nice 'Neo' you have there.

As for the peacock, I think the ID of 'Ruby red' has a bit to do with the heavy magenta/ red tint to your shots.
It would seem to be more yellowy/orange without that so could be something along the line of maleri, but as with all peacocks trying to give them a definitive ID with no more than photos and no history is at best an educated guess.

And strictly speaking "ruby red" isn't a Lake malawian fish in as much as it is a man made variant and doesn't naturally occur in the lake.


----------



## Brenden09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you both, Danielratti and Fogelhund, very very very much!!!
Your knowledge is much appreciated.


----------



## fan311 (May 22, 2010)

is that a bala shark I see in the background?


----------



## Brenden09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you Firenzena. Those colors for the fish (Ruby Red?) are the exact colors. It does have more of a yellow tint than red or magenta.

And for Fan311; yes. I have a pair of Balas in my tank. Iv'e had them since *** started my tank and they grow pretty slow. I know once they get older i'll need to find them a new home or save up for a larger tank but they help keep the tank clean and all the other fish ignore them so im happy.


----------



## mk368 (Dec 31, 2008)

the second one is def a Neolamperologus brichardi blue fin


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

mk368 said:


> the second one is def a Neolamperologus brichardi blue fin


Seems to be a erroneous common for the fish Fogelhund ID'd earlier

http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/N ... apampa.jpg

I've kept and bred both brichardi and pulcher and not either of them.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

mk368 said:


> the second one is def a Neolamperologus brichardi blue fin


It's actually definitely neither a pulcher or a brichardi. I agree with Fogel's ID of a marungeunsis. Pretty little fish! I have a soft spot for Neos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

oh my god the second fish is unbelievable


----------

